# record power VSLK problems



## Elaine (7 Nov 2011)

Hi can anyone help. I switch the unit on, I can here that there is power but it won't turn the lathe, which is a record CL4? It tries for a while and there is somemovement but no full revolutions and then it cuts out completely, which I presume is a safety thing. Has anyone had this problem and does anyone know how to fix it?

Cheers
Elaine


----------



## nev (7 Nov 2011)

can you turn the motor/spindle by hand?


----------



## Elaine (7 Nov 2011)

Hi Nev, yes I can turn it by hand, not very well but it has always been like that.


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2011)

Disconnect power and take off the belt.
now try spinning the motor, is it free?
now try spinning the spindle, it should turn quite easily and carry on spinning for 1/4-1/2 turn at least when loosed.


----------



## Elaine (7 Nov 2011)

Thanks chas, I will try that tomorrow. I put the heater on in my workshop and left the power on and it finally started turning and no problems since. It did the sane yesterday. Are they prone to being temperamental in cold conditions? Think I need to look into it further as suggested.
cheers


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2011)

Would not expect the 'turn by hand' to be stiff as you implied in your post, that's why the 'spin the spindle' advice.
Does the front bearing area get warm in use? might be the bearing is a little on the tight side and the cold is causing it to tighten up even more, lubrication will not be so viscus in the cold either.


----------



## Elaine (7 Nov 2011)

It has never turned by hand, I have often wondered why at demonstrations at the local club the turner can spin the chuck by hand? So now I am even more confused. More investigations needed.
thanks


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2011)

I may be wrong, I have no experience of those lathes but I believe the front bearing is tapered bronze, this is very good from the smooth running and load bearing point of view but the running clearance needs to be carefully adjusted. If the spindle is stiff you will need to slacken off the adjusting nuts.

There are several CL4 owners on here so someone should have the exact free spin level you need to aim at, I suspect it's somewhere between a half turn and one and a half turns.

But until you do the 'belt disonnected' checks it's all guesswork I'm afraid.


----------



## Blister (7 Nov 2011)

Or you could contact Record and test the customer service 

Record Power Ltd.
Unit B
Adelphi Way
Ireland Industrial Estate
Staveley
Chesterfield
S43 3LS

Tel: 01246 561 520


http://www.recordpower.co.uk/

:wink:


----------



## jumps (7 Nov 2011)

CHJ":2ehz99qv said:


> I may be wrong, I have no experience of those lathes but I believe the front bearing is tapered bronze, this is very good from the smooth running and load bearing point of view but the running clearance needs to be carefully adjusted. If the spindle is stiff you will need to slacken off the adjusting nuts.
> 
> There are several CL4 owners on here so someone should have the exact free spin level you need to aim at, I suspect it's somewhere between a half turn and one and a half turns.
> 
> But until you do the 'belt disonnected' checks it's all guesswork I'm afraid.



you are not wrong..... :ho2 

whilst I don't have the VS element my Coronet No3 is the same lathe.

you have 2 aspects to the headstock -

1. oiling
2. bearing adjustment

realistically I get about 1-2 revolutions on hand spinning a piece - if I get a less it's because I am spindle turning and have the tailstock wound in too tight!

the manual is very clear in this area - the lathe has been around over 50 years and the headstock is it's real party piece....so that's no real surprise!

you really should start by disconecting the motor from the spindle and getting the info from there


----------



## Elaine (7 Nov 2011)

Thanks so much for your feedback. i have sent an email to record and will pursue it from there, then the manual. i don't think its the motor, so it must be the spindle. All very encouraging.
You are all starsand i appreciate the time you take and your wisdom. This is the first place i think of getting help and the forum members have never been anything less that helpful and supportive - brilliant


----------



## Russell (7 Nov 2011)

This does sound like the front bearing is too tight it may also require some spindle oil, have you oiled the bearing regularly?


----------



## Elaine (8 Nov 2011)

record power have left me a message and i will follow that up tomorrow. I think it will be the front bearing. i don't have a brass rod, is that necessary? In the instructions it call for this, anything else would damage it I believe. Will update this as soon as all is well.


----------



## nev (8 Nov 2011)

Elaine":p6rpgofc said:


> record power have left me a message and i will follow that up tomorrow. I think it will be the front bearing. i don't have a brass rod, is that necessary? In the instructions it call for this, anything else would damage it I believe. Will update this as soon as all is well.



i use a small cheap metal punch and a light (pin) hammer to loosen/ tighten mine, (its only the locking ring that needs (hammer) tapping)


----------



## Elaine (8 Nov 2011)

Thanks Nev will give it a go tomorrow. I can tap lightly, especially with my fingers crossed. :lol:


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2011)

If in doubt try a piece of hard wood as a punch.


----------



## Elaine (9 Nov 2011)

I have fixed my lathe, the spindle was too tight. i now know how to change the belt, how to tighten and loosen the spindle, to oil and do regular maintenance. All of that from you guys and the manual from Record Power as mine got lost in the move. 
A BIG thank you to each of you =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## jumps (9 Nov 2011)

excellent - apparently the gong rate for sucessful advice is to post a picture of something turned on the lathe....


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2011)

Elaine":wt35dyrb said:


> .... All of that from you guys and the manual from Record


You see there is a reason for us spending so much time playing in the shed.

Glad you got it sorted, there's nothing better than fixing a problem yourself to give you maximum satisfaction when using the machine. From now on it will feel more like a friend and before long you will find yourself automatically tweaking the odd little thing that the ear or hand picked up.


----------



## nev (9 Nov 2011)

Elaine":1am7do41 said:


> I have fixed my lathe, the spindle was too tight. i now know how to change the belt, how to tighten and loosen the spindle, to oil and do regular maintenance. All of that from you guys and the manual from Record Power as mine got lost in the move.
> A BIG thank you to each of you =D> =D> =D> =D>



super =D> did you splash out on that rather expensive record power spindle oil? i did  i didnt notice the size of the bottle when i ordered it, quite a shock when the post came and there was this teeny miniature bottle at the bottom of the packet :shock: but that said, its the right tool for the job and it is lasting, just a drop or two before or after a major session and cheaper than a new bearing  
so look forward to seeing the winning goblet this month from your newly fettled super smooth lathe :mrgreen:


----------



## Elaine (9 Nov 2011)

Using oil that has been passed down from my nana, who used it on her foot operated sewing machine many years ago. Excellent stuff, which will never be too far away from Linda, (that's my lathe by the way) \/


----------



## penhall1967 (21 Jan 2012)

I have a CL4 with VSLK, it's started speeding and slowing down can any one help


----------



## nev (21 Jan 2012)

penhall1967":1blyiv3x said:


> I have a CL4 with VSLK, it's started speeding and slowing down can any one help



i take it youve tried the above suggestions/ advice?


----------



## penhall1967 (21 Jan 2012)

yes, I'v tried reseting the eletronics and the lathe runs freely, I think it may be the inverter but I hope not


----------



## Deejay (22 Jan 2012)

Morning Elaine

I just picked up this thread 'cos I'm thinking of upgrading my lathe.

_*Using oil that has been passed down from my nana, who used it on her foot operated sewing machine many years ago. Excellent stuff, which will never be too far away from Linda, (that's my lathe by the way) *_

From what I remember, that might be a bit 'thin'. From the Record manual ...






http://www.morrislubricantsonline.co.uk ... roduct=165


is an alternative single grade oil, or you could try a motor factor. Most engine oil is multigrade these days, so you might not find a single grade that easy to find. You might find it in a parts shop that deals in VW Beetle bits.

If you, or anyone else for that matter, want a PDF of the CL3 manual, PM me an email address and I'll forward it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nev (22 Jan 2012)

penhall1967":8tz649ft said:


> yes, I'v tried reseting the eletronics and the lathe runs freely, I think it may be the inverter but I hope not


at the risk of stating the obvious, if there are no external factors slowing the motor (binding bearing etc, dodgy electric supply(do lights flicker/dim when it happens?)) then its got to be either the controller or the motor. so i would guess its a call to RP technical or a local motor repairer. youd know plymouth better than me but a quick google gets 
http://www.cylex-uk.co.uk/company/j-w-d ... 05685.html
who are listed as motor repairers and woodworking machinery so would prob be my next stop.
or
http://electronics.zibb.co.uk/suppliers ... h/25757591
sorry cant be of any specific help.


----------



## Deejay (23 Jan 2012)

Morning Penhall

As Nev said, talk to Record.

Is it still under warranty?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## penhall1967 (1 Feb 2012)

Hi Deejay, the warranty ran out about six months ago, as I would have been on to Record so what ever it is going to be expensive


----------

